

Save your company from the undead with a 10th man business strategy - alt_
http://www.pamross.ca/save-your-company-from-the-undead-with-a-10th-man-business-strategy/

======
na85
Not a bad idea, actually.

I question whether many cash-strapped startups could afford to actually
implement a 10th-man strategy (as opposed to merely putting one on paper).
Still, I agree with the premise that there are potentially great benefits to
having a culture where it's not only accepted but expected that objections are
raised, ideas are fully vetted, and Devil's Advocate is played.

------
chmike
Could this have saved nokia from it's debacle ?

